# Very aggressive pigeon



## kcirtap18 (Mar 27, 2005)

i have a cock, he is so aggressive towards me, he always bite my hands and hit it with his wings every time i feed him. i got him from a friend of mine. can i still change his behaviors?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may get used to you in time and calm down a bit. How are you feeding him? Are you reaching into his box or cage? I have one like that who is fine if not near his box, but if I put feed in a crock which is in his box, or go anywhere near his box, he attacks with a vengeance. They're all different, so who knows? Even if I offer peanuts there, he attacks. He's crazy. LOL.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

Ill preface this comment, with Im new to this sport, and they are many others on here that know much more on the subject of flying birds, than i do.

I personally like the aggresive attitude, espicially when they get like that when you are entering thier territory. I dont know if you have racing pigeons for pets or if in fact you are acing them. If you are racing them, and that cock is aggresive over his nest/area, thats a good quality as that aggresiveness provides motivation to the cock to get home, and protect his area.


----------



## kcirtap18 (Mar 27, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> He may get used to you in time and calm down a bit. How are you feeding him? Are you reaching into his box or cage? I have one like that who is fine if not near his box, but if I put feed in a crock which is in his box, or go anywhere near his box, he attacks with a vengeance. They're all different, so who knows? Even if I offer peanuts there, he attacks. He's crazy. LOL.


he is in the breeding cage as of now, but they has still no eggs. he is to aggressive he hurts a lot!



sunshineracinglofts said:


> Ill preface this comment, with Im new to this sport, and they are many others on here that know much more on the subject of flying birds, than i do.
> 
> I personally like the aggresive attitude, espicially when they get like that when you are entering thier territory. I dont know if you have racing pigeons for pets or if in fact you are acing them. If you are racing them, and that cock is aggresive over his nest/area, thats a good quality as that aggresiveness provides motivation to the cock to get home, and protect his area.


oh ok.. im just a little piss about him, he is too aggressive. its like he looks at me like an enemy even though im the one who is giving him food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kcirtap18 said:


> he is in the breeding cage as of now, but they has still no eggs. he is to aggressive he hurts a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok.. im just a little piss about him, he is too aggressive. its like he looks at me like an enemy even though im the one who is giving him food.



It is actually good that he protects his territory. You don't want him to be passive if another bird were to try and take his territory, or go after his babies. 
He would probably act differently out of his territory. Don't take it personally. It isn't meant to be. I just laugh at mine when he acts like that. Most of my birds are very friendly to me, but not all are when I go into their box.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kcirtap18 said:


> i have a cock, he is so aggressive towards me, he always bite my hands and hit it with his wings every time i feed him. i got him from a friend of mine. can i still change his behaviors?


Personally, I like the very aggressive birds. I have removed birds from my breeding program that would fly off the nest rather then stay and protect his nest box. I have this theory that tenacity is part of what is needed when it is a long hard race, and the easy thing to do is give up. I want a bird that just won't quit. So, rather then attempt to change the nature of the beast, I would change your attitude towards the pigeon. Unless of course your goal is to produce very docile or timid birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Personally, I like the very aggressive birds. I have removed birds from my breeding program that would fly off the nest rather then stay and protect his nest box. I have this theory that tenacity is part of what is needed when it is a long hard race, and the easy thing to do is give up. I want a bird that just won't quit. So, rather then attempt to change the nature of the beast, I would change your attitude towards the pigeon. Unless of course your goal is to produce very docile or timid birds.



You have a good point there.


----------



## kcirtap18 (Mar 27, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Personally, I like the very aggressive birds. I have removed birds from my breeding program that would fly off the nest rather then stay and protect his nest box. I have this theory that tenacity is part of what is needed when it is a long hard race, and the easy thing to do is give up. I want a bird that just won't quit. So, rather then attempt to change the nature of the beast, I would change your attitude towards the pigeon. Unless of course your goal is to produce very docile or timid birds.


so what should i do? should i just let him hit my hand?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kcirtap18 said:


> so what should i do? should i just let him hit my hand?


 
I wouldn't be intruding in his space unless it was necessary, like to band babies or something like that.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sunshineracinglofts said:


> Ill preface this comment, with Im new to this sport, and they are many others on here that know much more on the subject of flying birds, than i do.
> 
> I personally like the aggresive attitude, espicially when they get like that when you are entering thier territory. I dont know if you have racing pigeons for pets or if in fact you are acing them. If you are racing them, and that cock is aggresive over his nest/area, thats a good quality as that aggresiveness provides motivation to the cock to get home, and protect his area.





SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Personally, I like the very aggressive birds. I have removed birds from my breeding program that would fly off the nest rather then stay and protect his nest box. I have this theory that tenacity is part of what is needed when it is a long hard race, and the easy thing to do is give up. I want a bird that just won't quit. So, rather then attempt to change the nature of the beast, I would change your attitude towards the pigeon. Unless of course your goal is to produce very docile or timid birds.


Sunshine racing loft, It seems you were right, Smithfamilyloft are knowledgable racers and they seem to agree that this determination to protect their home is a good thing for racing birds.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

For me aggressive birds, for the breeding, in my opeion breeds good racers,
in the racing loft I have found that the colm easy to hold and has one perch of there own. are the ones that fly for me.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I too like my aggressive ones more. I look at it as playing with them when they are biting and wing slapping me, they probably look at it as a threat, but I look at it as a game lol.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Ditto's on liking aggressive behavior!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

That is being protective. And that is good. Many breeds will do this. And you grow to expect it. Hows they hen. When you handles eggs and young cup your hand over them as you pick them up. And if you do not like the little bit of pecking Use a glove. But Sounds like you have a decent bird there. Protevtive and probably a tame type bird. As some are just wild and they really take work.


----------



## kcirtap18 (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks for the replies guys. now i know that that behavior is a healthy behavior in pigeons. i rarely bother him now. 

why are they acting like they have eggs even though they are still none? the cock is sitting in the nest all the time. sometimes they are both sitting.. they are only paired 2 days ago.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like He is guarding the nest for her which would be true to his nature, she is going in when she wants to bring herself into condition, I would expect her time in the nest to increase over the next 7 or so days until she lays


----------



## kcirtap18 (Mar 27, 2005)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Sounds like He is guarding the nest for her which would be true to his nature, she is going in when she wants to bring herself into condition, I would expect her time in the nest to increase over the next 7 or so days until she lays


oh ok.. thanks..


----------

